# waiting patiently *UPDATED*



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm waiting patiently to see if any of my girls are pregnant. Nervously, too, since they are so young.

On April 3, three of the girls snuck out of their cage and into the boys' cage, and spent the night in there. I didn't realize they could squeeze through those bars, of course I've remedied that issue now! (Live and learn!)

They were about 7-8 weeks old at the time. I figure if they are pg they will have babies by end of next week. I picked up some cheap extra cages to use just in case.

Has anyone had experience with girls this young having litters? Do they generally deliver okay? Are the litters smaller? Are there more stillborns?

Of course I'm hoping nothing comes of it, but being prepared just in case.

;~) Kelly


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

I think one of my girls may be pregnant so i'm in the same boat as you lol!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Babies at their age isn't ideal, but it can be ok, it just depends on the rat.

Make sure they are as comfortable with you as possible before they give birth so they dont get too stressed. Not sure what else to say. Good luck!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

I've been handlling them several times a day, and also just dangling my hands in the cage, as well as having my older daughters do the same so they get used to it. They are just a jumpy skittish group of girls, so hoping they'll get more used to us!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Well one of them is DEFINATELY pg. Let's hope she's the ONLY one! They snuck in with the boys the night of April 3 or 4, so I figured she'd be due next Friday-ish, if any of them were. But Jasmine has a big ole' belly already! I don't know, maybe she'll deliver early? I got her on the 2nd from a small rescue and girls/boys were seperated, but maybe there was a little mixing there prior to my arrival??? At what point should I seperate her from her cagemates? I don't want to do it too early and have her stress because she's lonely!

Here are the pics I was able to snap today... she was moving SO much I couldn't get a decent pic! Oh, she's only 9-10 weeks old, so tiny... I hope she has a SMALL litter, then I can just keep them all.










































In the pics she kinda just looks like a fat rat but you can see her nipples popping out, and she's SO much rounder than she was even yesterday, and way more than her sisters, also her tummy is "tight" (I just noticed when I picked her up, I wasn't poking around !LOL!)


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

updated pg momma pics... due ANY DAY now! she was "nesting" tho she was doing it backwards, she pushed everything OUT of her favorite sleeping spot - totally cleared it out! so i took that stuff out of the cage, maybe she thought it was too dirty, and put some clean shredded paper towels outside her spot, so she can take them in if she wants.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Aw, that poor mama looks like she's going to have them anytime.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

She looks just like pepsi! Maybe they'll have them on the same day?!

I hope evrything goes ok for both you and jasmine! Me and pepsi are both rooting for you.

x


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Oh my gosh, I was sure she'd have them during the night last night, but nope.

I don't think she can get any bigger! LOL! This pics don't show her true girth! She is going to burst at the seams! Now I'm scared she'll have a HUGE litter!


















Hey, I b et she and Pepsi will deliver near the same time! That'll be cool! They'll be cyber sisters!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

O my... she's huge!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Pepsi had her babies at 2pm today ^_^ she had a litter of 11 healthy pups not sure how many boys and how many girls though! hows your girl doing? Pepsi sends her love to jasmine!!!

xXx


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

YAAAAAAAAY PEPSI! My girl is still istting there. She's been restless tho, and licking herself a lot, so soon.... although I think it's only day 20 so I suppose s he could go a few more days, but really she will burst! also when i was putting in more food (she's been picking out the dog food and gobbling that up!) she snuck out and when I gently tried to pick her up she squeaked like crazy so i know she's very uncomfortable. so i hope for her sake she has them SOOON!

can't wait to see pics of Pepsi's beans!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Awwwwh! bless her! yeah pepsi done that yesterday before going up my father in laws and less than 24 hours later.. she poped them out!!!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

So how is she doing? I hope she's getting through this...


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

So how is she doing? I hope she's getting through this...


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

no beans yet but she is SOOOOo fat, TODAY i am sure! I woke up to find she built a new nest inside the shoe box (she has three different hidey spots to choose from), and I did peek inside - no beans, BUT she didn't come out to say hi this morning... so SOOON!

this was her yesterday


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Come on Jasmine!!!!!! Pepsi wants to know whats taking so long?! lol xxx


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Hope she has them soon and hope it all goes well  shes a cutie !!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

I went to a Reptile Show this morning and got back around noon. She was in the shoebox and I could hear tiny squeaks! I can still here them! So she has had her babes, or is still having them! It's all I can do to not lift the box and peek inside!!! But I'll wait until she makes an appearance before I check on the babies! I hope she's doing well in there! I hope babies are okay with all those little squeaks! LOL!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: waiting patiently*

I got a look at the babies! I hope they'll be okay, a couple weren't near the nest so I picked them up and they had gross paper towel stuck to them, and i gently pulled it off of them and it pulled the rest of the cord (??) off one and it started bleeding a little. Hope that won't cause problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope she takes care of all of them! I'll try to leave them be and do a check tomorrow! I really want all these babies to thrive!!!!!!!!! 

Also there's a lot of blood on the paper towels. I took some out and put in some clean, but left what was around the babies. Is that a normal amount? Maybe she had a sick or dead one and "took care of it"?

Looks like twelve babes right now!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: waiting patiently*

Aww! they are so cute!


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

aww too cute...congrats....don't try prying to much into the nest...i know i always wanted to when Minnie had hers,but i resisted.the blood amount looks fairly normal.my Minnie had probably that much.just check in once a day to make sure all of them are still alive.after 3 days you can take momma out for a little break...for 20 minutes or less is good.good luck with them.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks! i had to put some into the nest... and when i lifted out the box (they're under a shoe box) some rolled, lol so i had to put them back in. momma's in there right now with them so i'm sure all is good. it's just so hard not be nervous but i know nature will take it's course and there's nothing i can do! so i'll just sit and gaze at their photo all night! ROFL!


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

lol....i know it's quite nervous...when i was in my room at night and heard them squeaking their heads off i got up to check on them,but momma was just attempting to feed them accidentally stepping on them.i was such a worry wart.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

lil bloody babies


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

Jasmine has been up and playing around for awhile now, like she's totally forgotten her babies! She's been eating like a pig, coming to the door of the cage begging for goodies so she's had lots of green beans, dried pasta and even some goldfish crackers! Hope she goes back to bed soon, I can hear a baby squeaking for her! LOL! I'd think after giving birth to twelve babies, she'd be EXHAUSTED, but she even came out for a cuddle with me!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

Jasmine was up and playing today (again) so I let her visit her sisters for a minute while I checked on babies - she built up the nest around them a lot better. I didn't really check to see if everyone was alive and moving, just a quick peek and photo to see that everyone LOOKS good! She's cleaned them up since last pic!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like everything is normal and going well


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks like everything is going well.Mommas do eat like pics...mine eats so much more than she used to after having babies,but that's what happens when you have to feed a bunch of babies.


----------

